# Vocaloid Fans Unite! ʕ•ᴥ•ʔ



## Bunnilla (Aug 13, 2016)

Come one come all, to the Vocaloid Fan Club! I made this post if you want to share a vocaloid song that you like or just wanna talk about it in general. I suppose I shall go first. 
Too many to list lmaoo

Share away!


----------



## Aquari (Aug 13, 2016)

ive listened to a few and i guess i dont mind it


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 13, 2016)

Tonic said:


> ive listened to a few and i guess i dont mind it



CLICK ON METEOR BOI O.O


----------



## oath2order (Aug 13, 2016)

I love Hatsune Miku vocaloid!


----------



## Aquari (Aug 13, 2016)

oath2order said:


> I love Hatsune Miku vocaloid!



omg this is gold


----------



## Antonio (Aug 13, 2016)

oath2order said:


> I love Hatsune Miku vocaloid!



YOU'RE KILLING ME OATH LOL, IS THIS REAL?


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 13, 2016)

oath2order said:


> I love Hatsune Miku vocaloid!



lmao this is hularious

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh another good one is Unhappy Refrain


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 13, 2016)

i used to be really into vocaloid in 2012 hhahhh ;W;

my fav vocaloids are piko, gumi, ai, v-flower and luka. other Honourable Mentions are len (and rin but Uh), oliver (because he's cute, i don't like most things ppl use him for Lmao) and in some uses miku. (like the thing w/ amuro and she did an album w/ some j-pop band  too that i liked??)

my fav duet pairs are gumi and len, piko and len, luka and miku, and len and rin.

some of my fav songs are coward montblanc, ah it's a wonderful cat life, The Lost One’s Weeping, Detained Teacher, Last Song, Error, Pierrot, Karakuri Pierrot, One of Repetition, A Born Coward n a ton of ones i've forgotten ( lol i copied most of these from a list i wrote years ago bc i kept forgettign the names of the songs...)


n  another thing
everythign ia is used for is Perfect


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 13, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> i used to be really into vocaloid in 2012 hhahhh ;W;
> 
> my fav vocaloids are piko, gumi, ai, v-flower and luka. other Honourable Mentions are len (and rin but Uh), oliver (because he's cute, i don't like most things ppl use him for Lmao) and in some uses miku. (like the thing w/ amuro and she did an album w/ some j-pop band  too that i liked??)
> 
> ...



lol I am writing down songs as I like them, cause there are too many for me to remember XD I also like Gumi, I just wish they put her as another character in Project Mirai rip


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 13, 2016)

ShayminSkies said:


> lol I am writing down songs as I like them, cause there are too many for me to remember XD I also like Gumi, I just wish they put her as another character in Project Mirai rip



))))): is she not in that game 
why not  thts so mean


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 13, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> ))))): is she not in that game
> why not  thts so mean



she is, but like in at least maximum 6 songs. also she's not a character you can dress up, etc like the other 6


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 13, 2016)

ShayminSkies said:


> she is, but like in at least maximum 6 songs. also she's not a character you can dress up, etc like the other 6



):< but she's such a good character+she is super cute
now im sad


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 13, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> ):< but she's such a good character+she is super cute
> now im sad



lol I know the feels. I thought she would be a main one. But if it will cheer you up a song that she's in that I like is Invisible


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 13, 2016)

spot the references


----------



## himeki (Aug 13, 2016)

sacred spear explosion boy


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 13, 2016)

The song "The Snow White Princess Is" sounds good with Meiko and Miku, its so catchy :3


----------



## Franny (Aug 13, 2016)

ShayminSkies said:


> The song "The Snow White Princess Is" sounds good with Meiko and Miku, its so catchy :3



was gonna bring up that song. absolutely adore the meiko version but cant stand the miku one.
i first got into vocaloid when i was a hardcore weeaboo and it's something i never really grew out of. i love meiko and luka though, i've cosplayed meiko before and also have a luka figma.


----------



## watercolorwish (Aug 14, 2016)

the only vocaloids ive only ever liked are miku, i like her voice a lot and her pallet is cool. i also admit i do like ia a little but only if the producer uses her well. also i love teto but she doesnt really count

does anyone have a favorite producer ? i love pinocchiop i think ive listened to all his albums and not one is bad except the tribute album


----------



## zeoli (Aug 14, 2016)

sosod1 said:


> does anyone have a favorite producer ? i love pinocchiop i think ive listened to all his albums and not one is bad except the tribute album


I really like Circus-p and Eyeris personally.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 14, 2016)

sosod1 said:


> the only vocaloids ive only ever liked are miku, i like her voice a lot and her pallet is cool. i also admit i do like ia a little but only if the producer uses her well. also i love teto but she doesnt really count
> 
> does anyone have a favorite producer ? i love pinocchiop i think ive listened to all his albums and not one is bad except the tribute album



I started typing a list, then I realized my list is too long to the point where it can't even be called "favorites"

pretty much anyone U/M/A/A signed is top tier on all fronts though

also, ryo best composer, even if he only does Vocaloid stuff when paid for it now


also also, Aimaina and Doush?te-chan for best vocaloid derivative characters alongside Tako Luka


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 14, 2016)

sosod1 said:


> the only vocaloids ive only ever liked are miku, i like her voice a lot and her pallet is cool. i also admit i do like ia a little but only if the producer uses her well. also i love teto but she doesnt really count
> 
> does anyone have a favorite producer ? i love pinocchiop i think ive listened to all his albums and not one is bad except the tribute album



yEs pinocchi-p is Great
also hachi, vocaliod-p  and powapowa-p.  they're just rly good hhh


----------



## himeki (Aug 14, 2016)

Oliy said:


> I really like Circus-p and Eyeris personally.



giga-p is a god
literally plus boy and gigantic otn are the ****


also ive had this song on repeat all day




the upapapap upapapa is just stupidly catchy
i really like lamazeP ok


----------



## namiieco (Aug 14, 2016)

reol's covers are just.. <3










- - - Post Merge - - -

also kikuo is the master of depressing songs lmao


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 14, 2016)

oh ryo and Circus-P are good ones

- - - Post Merge - - -

These are great honestly the top lyrics omg and the second one super catchy <3









- - - Post Merge - - -

The Snow White Princess versions are here! (if anyone is interested..) Miku <3   Meiko : D


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 14, 2016)

I TIMED IT PERFECTLY FOR THEM TO SING TOGETHER! XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

sounds so much more amazing lol


----------



## Charlise (Aug 14, 2016)

y'all are weebs. Do any of you even own a Vocaloid?


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 14, 2016)

Charlise said:


> y'all are weebs. Do any of you even own a Vocaloid?



honestly I hate Charlise I got her to move out of my town  If you don't have anything to contribute here other than calling us weebs then just go to another thread .-.

- - - Post Merge - - -

lmao just realized your nnid is SenpaiYandere, so much for calling us weebs amirite?


----------



## Charlise (Aug 14, 2016)

ShayminSkies said:


> honestly I hate Charlise I got her to move out of my town  If you don't have anything to contribute here other than calling us weebs then just go to another thread .-.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> lmao just realized your nnid is SenpaiYandere, so much for calling us weebs amirite?



I honestly was kidding xD I am out of the weeaboo phase, but that NNID was from when I WAS in the weeb phase. But srsly, do ANY of you guys own a Vocaloid? I own Prima and Dex/Dana. I honestly can't stand any of the Japanese Vocaloids, especially Hatsune Miku. I had a hard copy of her English VB bc I wanted to give her a chance, but I sold it within a month of purchase.

- - - Post Merge - - -

except I do have something to confess. I have Mirai DX locked away in my basement never to be touched again... I liked the game mechanics but the songs got on my nerves. I got all perfects on hard, and now I'm done with the game.


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 14, 2016)

Charlise said:


> I honestly was kidding xD I am out of the weeaboo phase, but that NNID was from when I WAS in the weeb phase. But srsly, do ANY of you guys own a Vocaloid? I own Prima and Dex/Dana. I honestly can't stand any of the Japanese Vocaloids, especially Hatsune Miku. I had a hard copy of her English VB bc I wanted to give her a chance, but I sold it within a month of purchase.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> except I do have something to confess. I have Mirai DX locked away in my basement never to be touched again... I liked the game mechanics but the songs got on my nerves. I got all perfects on hard, and now I'm done with the game.



On Senbonzakura I had a 638 long combo on hard.. I missed the last 4 notes rip

- - - Post Merge - - -

uh so how long had you been in the "phase"? I am honestly never wanting to get out c: I liked anime and Pokemon ever since my cousin gave me Pokemon Diamond as a hand me down, but she took it back later XD  Which was a super long time ago


----------



## Charlise (Aug 14, 2016)

Well it really took me 2 years. The weeaboo phase is a normal phase, but it is actually kind of offensive. I'm not sure if you're a weeaboo or not, but if you are, then try to get out of it. If you like anime, you're not a weeb, if you like Japanese food, you're not a weeb, if you like Japanese games, then you're not a weeb, but if you try to join the Japanese culture, then you're a weeb and that's bad. I honestly hated myself like 4 years ago when I was a weeaboo, but now I'm completely staying away from Japanese stuff. Senbonzakura was my first perfect lol, only because that was my favorite song in Project Diva (which I sold)


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Aug 14, 2016)

I used to love vocaloid a lot! The characters still really appeal to me though, and I am planning a sakura Miku cosplay for a con in Spring!
But anyway, I was wondering if any serious vocaloid fans knew the name of this particular song... I think it's a sad love song of some sort, and all I remember is that the background of the video on youtube was Miku I think, walking a dog? It's been bugging me for ages, and it's not particularly urgent but ahhh it's so annoying! Any help would be much appreciated <3


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 14, 2016)

Charlise said:


> Well it really took me 2 years. The weeaboo phase is a normal phase, but it is actually kind of offensive. I'm not sure if you're a weeaboo or not, but if you are, then try to get out of it. If you like anime, you're not a weeb, if you like Japanese food, you're not a weeb, if you like Japanese games, then you're not a weeb, but if you try to join the Japanese culture, then you're a weeb and that's bad. I honestly hated myself like 4 years ago when I was a weeaboo, but now I'm completely staying away from Japanese stuff. Senbonzakura was my first perfect lol, only because that was my favorite song in Project Diva (which I sold)



I am not a weeb I honestly hate when people call me a weeb like you did in the other thread because my brother does it all the time, I won't try to join the japanese culture, but I like the culture. Honestly yes I like the games, yes I like anime, yes I like some of the food, but I don't take it that far. I srsly haven't watched anime in a while cause I haven't found a good one I like a lot of Japanese stuff I even have a scroll poster from an anime called Read or Die?.. idk


----------



## Charlise (Aug 14, 2016)

ShayminSkies said:


> I am not a weeb I honestly hate when people call me a weeb like you did in the other thread because my brother does it all the time, I won't try to join the japanese culture, but I like the culture. Honestly yes I like the games, yes I like anime, yes I like some of the food, but I don't take it that far. I srsly haven't watched anime in a while cause I haven't found a good one I like a lot of Japanese stuff I even have a scroll poster from an anime called Read or Die?.. idk



Yeah, sorry about that ^^ I was really just kidding, and I thought I was making that clear.


----------



## radioloves (Aug 14, 2016)

I've once was a big fan, I enjoyed Kokoro by Ren and Len Kagamine, Hatsune's The world is mine/Deep sea girl, I also really liked Last song sung by Luka Mergurine and those random polka songs xD


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 14, 2016)

Niemyx said:


> I've once was a big fan, I enjoyed Kokoro by Ren and Len Kagamine, Hatsune's The world is mine/Deep sea girl, I also really liked Last song sung by Luka Mergurine and those random polka songs xD



those are all really good kokoro and the Miku ones I really like :3


----------



## HeyImDashie (Aug 14, 2016)

eeeeep I have found my people \(o3o)/

my favourite vocaloids are Len, Gumi and the one and only...Miku!

My favourite songs are:

Electric Angel
ARIFURETA SEKAI SEIFUKU
Matryoshka (WARNING very weird)
*Hello Planet. (kawaii overload! <3)
Romeo and Cinderella
1 2 Fanclub
shake it !
Watashi no jikan


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 14, 2016)

HeyImDashie said:


> eeeeep I have found my people \(o3o)/
> 
> my favourite vocaloids are Len, Gumi and the one and only...Miku!
> 
> ...



OMG YASS GIRL! I KNOW FOR A FACT YOU HAVE PROJECT MIRAI DX, AMIRITE?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I knew Miku since like 2014, but wasn't really interested. Then my bff in school told me she was getting a dancing game on the 3DS. I asked which? and she said project mirai dx. I got it first than her, then she wanted to borrow it lol. Anyways after some time like a few months she joined the toxic fandom of undertale on Amino and she says she had gotten tired of vocaloids and all she talks about is Undertale pretty much these days .-.

- - - Post Merge - - -

This song is beautiful~  Hirari, Hirari <3


----------



## pottingston (Aug 14, 2016)

i wouldn't call myself a vocaloid fan, but a vocaloid sang the mighty milky way theme song, so they're pretty neato


----------



## Charlise (Aug 14, 2016)

ShayminSkies said:


> OMG YASS GIRL! I KNOW FOR A FACT YOU HAVE PROJECT MIRAI DX, AMIRITE?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I've honestly known about Vocaloid since Prima's release I think? I bought Prima a month after her release


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 15, 2016)

Boop! I like the song 1925 <3


----------



## HeyImDashie (Aug 17, 2016)

I'm now obsessed with Rin and Len's version of Electric Angel! <-----OMG GUYS IT IS LIT PLZ LISTEN!

Also loving World's End Dancehall and Childish War! In a nutshell, I just like upbeat songs really!


----------



## Corrie (Aug 17, 2016)

I like Rin Kagamine the best! She is sooo cute!! *____*

- - - Post Merge - - -



HeyImDashie said:


> I'm now obsessed with Rin and Len's version of Electric Angel! <-----OMG GUYS IT IS LIT PLZ LISTEN!
> 
> Also loving World's End Dancehall and Childish War! In a nutshell, I just like upbeat songs really!



Oh god, Electric Angel was my first Vocaloid song I downloaded!! I like basically any Kagamine song. XD


----------



## Xerolin (Aug 18, 2016)

hullo you called
I love em all, mostly Miku
I really like most of MARETU's songs, they have a dark theme but a catchy beat, a few of my top picks being Mind Brand and Brain Revolution Girl
Another few of my favorites:
Circus Monster- Merengue Luka
Rolling Girl- Hatsune Miku
Echo- Gumi


----------



## Invisible again (Aug 18, 2016)

Ohey, a Vocaloid thread. xd

My fave Vocaloids are IA, Iroha, and Kokone, but I do like a lot of the others. I love too many songs to list, but I'll just put up Cloud Rider, Yobanashi Deceive, and Beats of Silence. 

If anyone's interested, join the Vocaloid Otaku forums. You'll find me there, too.


----------



## Emi_C (Aug 18, 2016)

I'm not that into vocaloid but I have listened to some songs when I was younger and I really like the up-beat pop songs over the slow ones! Me and my friends connect over the vocaloid phases we had when we were younger  Sometimes I go back to listen to the songs they're really catchy 

I can also shamelessly say that i know the dances to butterfly on my/your right shoulder and luka luka night fever


----------



## MishMeesh (Aug 18, 2016)

I tried the Project Mirai DX demo on my 3ds last year, back when I had only ever briefly stumbled across a couple of vocaloid songs, and got hooked on the game from the demo so I bought the full game. Loved it. I genuinely enjoy all the songs from the game, except for Clover Club (I'm not sure why, it just grates on my ears). I wouldn't consider myself an active part of the vocaloid fandom, but there are some damn catchy vocaloid songs out there.

My favourite songs are probably
Weekender Girl
The Snow White Princess Is
Like Dislike
No Logic
Sweet Magic
Double Lariat


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 18, 2016)

omg everyone is on here with the vocaloid hype, luvin it <3


----------



## FleuraBelle (Aug 18, 2016)

I was listening to random vocaloids songs and discovered Antichlorobenzen / Paradichlorobenzen (idk if i spelled either of those right)
But I just really like the styles of the songs
some vocaloid songs just sound really good to me and those two do


Also my fave Vocaloids include Gumi, Rin, Miku, Yukari, Len, and Luka (in that order)

For design definitely Gumi, Miku, and Rin

- - - Post Merge - - -

Here are some of my other fave vocaloid songs (it takes a long time for me to link them to the video sorry :'( )
Panda Hero
1, 2 Fanclub (Miku Len vers.)
Matryoshka (w/ Zebra and Hashiyan)
Love Me Love Me Love Me
The Riddler Who Wont Solve Riddles
Trick and Treat
Ah What A Wonderful Cat Life
Monochrome Dream Eater
Bad End Night
Dark Woods Circus
Fake or Fate
Lost Ones Weeping
(this one i forgot the name of but it was something about a rotten candy)
Poker Face

And much more but I've probably forgotten alot of them


----------



## MokaAkashiya (Aug 19, 2016)

I love vocaloid, I saw Miku live in Osaka back in 2014 I think... couldn't take photo's of the actual concert but I am sure you can find it online somewhere.... Anyway a good song I like is step forward: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8xfvxu0swv0




Here is a photo I took at the miku expo in Osaka after the concert, I love it 

Also Luka is my fav!


----------



## Renmei (Aug 21, 2016)

Ahh a Vocaloid thread~ I like Vocaloid quite a lot, to be honest! My fave has to be either kokone or Aoki Lapis (okay I love them all too much to choose a all-time favourite xD) Out of songs I like Senbonzakura, Matryoshka and Beats of silence the most (although classics like Po Pi Po and Ievan Polka are both near my heart <3) I also have cosplayed Miku in her Matryoshka outfit, Neru in her normal outfit and I'm getting Senbonzakura outfit for Miku next week :3 I guess I am a huge Vocaloid fan after all :'DD


----------



## pipty (Aug 22, 2016)

i loveee megurine luka. I EVEN HAVE A WAIFU PILLOW OF HER PLS DONT JUDGE. 

Some favs are: 
Hello worker
Kokoro
Electric Angel
Luka luka night fever
Fire flower
Freely tomorrow


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 27, 2016)

GUYS! PROJECT DIVA X THE AMERICAN VERSION IS COMING IN 3 DAYS FOR THE PS4!!!!! O_O

- - - Post Merge - - -







WHEN U DONT HAVE A PS4 :c


----------



## FleuraBelle (Aug 27, 2016)

ShayminSkies said:


> GUYS! PROJECT DIVA X THE AMERICAN VERSION IS COMING IN 3 DAYS FOR THE PS4!!!!! O_O
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



SAME
we have a ps3 ;w;

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wait I just realized I have a PS3 Project Diva game that I havent even played yet. I own 2 of them but I haven't played the second one!


----------



## MokaAkashiya (Aug 27, 2016)

I prefer future tone on PS4 honestly, much more content!


----------



## Bunnilla (Sep 4, 2016)

boop, people Hand in Hand is super catchy


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 7, 2016)

REVIVE THIS THREAD 
Anyways this video is amazing O-O animation is quality~


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 7, 2016)

megumin said:


> i loveee megurine luka. I EVEN HAVE A WAIFU PILLOW OF HER PLS DONT JUDGE.
> 
> Some favs are:
> Hello worker
> ...


why did i not see this earlier
plz pics


----------



## Lightspring (Oct 7, 2016)

Favorite songs:

Crime and Punishment
Sweet Float Flats
Coward Montblanc
World is Mine
Triple Baka


----------



## namiieco (Oct 7, 2016)

ShayminSkies said:


> REVIVE THIS THREAD
> Anyways this video is amazing O-O animation is quality~



holy **** wow, as expected from MitchieM


----------



## axo (Oct 7, 2016)

I love WILDFIRE!!, Panda Hero, Pomp and Circumstance, Super Hero, Gigantic O.T.N., Hitorinbo Envy, and Lost One's Weeping best!


----------



## starry-syzygy (Oct 7, 2016)

I think my favorite vocaloid songs are:

Lie Lie Lie

Goodnight Sweetheart

and The Black Wings


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 7, 2016)

chessie16 said:


> I think my favorite vocaloid songs are:
> 
> Lie Lie Lie
> 
> ...



the black wings sounds so mature! ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

I also really like this one c: colorful and cute


----------



## EgotisticalKarp (Oct 7, 2016)

I love Vocaloid music, It's like all i listen to, 39 Music is my favorite I might have a problemI picked these up at a local Con recently too! definitely have a problem




I picked these up at a local Con recently too! definitely have a problem
​


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 7, 2016)

you are speaking to the person who has 1 miku armband, a miku cleaning cloth, miku skin on my 3ds xl, sakura miku charm hanging on the 3ds, have the 3ds game with her skirt thing that I hang on my jeans

- - - Post Merge - - -

also song above so catchy adding to playlist 

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh and forgot miku lanyard too


----------



## EgotisticalKarp (Oct 7, 2016)

I was gonna get the limited edition Project Mirai DX but I never got arounf to it T^T, Probably would've just left the AR cads and the wallet chain to collect dust next to my child nendoroid


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 7, 2016)

San Kyuu is very cute and catchy! :3


----------



## EgotisticalKarp (Oct 7, 2016)

ShayminSkies said:


> San Kyuu is very cute and catchy! :3



I like it!  Its in my playlist now. have you seen Deco27's work with miku? They have some really good songs


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 7, 2016)

Yellowboy89 said:


> I like it!  Its in my playlist now. have you seen Deco27's work with miku? They have some really good songs



oh that one you posted sounds really good! adding to playlist, and ye their songs are very good

- - - Post Merge - - -

this is my playlist btw if you're interested: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL6P-QF8YEDm_jBGzvGwnp_qWC4Iax0ccY


----------



## EgotisticalKarp (Oct 7, 2016)

ShayminSkies said:


> this is my playlist btw if you're interested: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL6P-QF8YEDm_jBGzvGwnp_qWC4Iax0ccY



I really like your playlist! Here's the playlist I listen too when I draw: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLyiRwmVuFauqZ7NF5nQ5iyn9vCtQIYQgk


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 7, 2016)

Yellowboy89 said:


> I really like your playlist! Here's the playlist I listen too when I draw: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLyiRwmVuFauqZ7NF5nQ5iyn9vCtQIYQgk



omg them googoo888 songs thou. There are a couple I like in ur playlist that I don't have in mines because I find them too repetitive after doing it 100 times in project mirai dx


----------



## EgotisticalKarp (Oct 7, 2016)

ShayminSkies said:


> omg them googoo888 songs thou. There are a couple I like in ur playlist that I don't have in mines because I find them too repetitive after doing it 100 times in project mirai dx



I know the feeling, I used to love "Gaikotsu Gakudan to Lilia" then I had to replay it like 500 times to beat it the first time, now I can breeze through it but the damage is done :/


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 7, 2016)

oh yeah I like me some skeleton orchestra


----------



## buniichu (Oct 7, 2016)

Cool :3


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 8, 2016)

boop


----------



## Skyzeri (Oct 10, 2016)

I used to be obsessed with Vocaloid in 2010-2012.

There are some really amazing songs! Unfortunately I don't know any newer ones, and I feel like I'm missing out. I like the higher pitched Vocaloids (like Miku). Any song recommendations/playlists?


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2016)

I used to be obsessed with it until I grew out of that phase. My favorite vocaloid was always IA.


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 10, 2016)

Skyzeri said:


> I used to be obsessed with Vocaloid in 2010-2012.
> 
> There are some really amazing songs! Unfortunately I don't know any newer ones, and I feel like I'm missing out. I like the higher pitched Vocaloids (like Miku). Any song recommendations/playlists?



Here is my playlist! All Miku pretty much so I'm sure you'll like some songs in there :3 https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL6P-QF8YEDm_jBGzvGwnp_qWC4Iax0ccY


----------



## rocklazy (Oct 11, 2016)

I've been into vocaloid for YEARS (like 7 years now? im addicted lol) 
My faverotie has to be Gumi or maybe Rin idk man I like them all but I've been really into Fukase lately since he sounds great like wow
I don't really have a fave song but here listen to this 1 since I love the songs Tiara makes also it has subs so thats cool right??


----------



## Skyzeri (Oct 11, 2016)

ShayminSkies said:


> Here is my playlist! All Miku pretty much so I'm sure you'll like some songs in there :3 https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL6P-QF8YEDm_jBGzvGwnp_qWC4Iax0ccY



I thought I replied to this, but thanks for the playlist! I listened through about half of it, and I really like it so far c:

- - - Post Merge - - -


rocklazy said:


> I've been into vocaloid for YEARS (like 7 years now? im addicted lol)
> My faverotie has to be Gumi or maybe Rin idk man I like them all but I've been really into Fukase lately since he sounds great like wow
> I don't really have a fave song but here listen to this 1 since I love the songs Tiara makes also it has subs so thats cool right??



Hehe, that song says "Afroat" in the beginning text


----------



## EgotisticalKarp (Oct 12, 2016)

Skyzeri said:


> I thought I replied to this, but thanks for the playlist! I listened through about half of it, and I really like it so far c:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Fun Fact, in the Japanese language R and L sound the same, so a translation of Rin's and Len's actual names could be Lin and Ren


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 17, 2016)

reviving this again lol


----------



## EgotisticalKarp (Oct 21, 2016)

I like it , but have you heard this remixed version?


----------



## xiaonu (Oct 22, 2016)

I like Vocaloids but I'm picky on the songs ^^
My favorites are Luka, Miku, and gumi


----------



## Frostbite2002 (Nov 1, 2016)

I love vocaloid, but not as much as I used to unfortunately! I still have a bunch of songs saved that I listen to now and then, ones that I can remember right of the bat would be Tokyo Teddy Bear and Lost Ones Weeping, as well as The Game of Life. I used to listen to it basically every day and knew the words of by heart to some of my favourites and me and my friends would sing them together at sleepovers (ah the weeb phase, so glad I got over that pretty quickly) now I'm more of a casual fan and I just like to listen to some old favourites occasionally to reminisce over the memories I have with them. That got so soppy, sorry about that! If anyone knows any good, more recent, songs that I could listen to, make sure to let me know!


----------



## himeki (Nov 1, 2016)

*ive had this on repeat all week kms 




i sTILL CANT WORK OUT IF THIS IS 2D OR 3D SOMEBODY HELP ME*


----------



## EgotisticalKarp (Nov 1, 2016)

EvviePB said:


> *ive had this on repeat all week kms
> 
> i sTILL CANT WORK OUT IF THIS IS 2D OR 3D SOMEBODY HELP ME*


I always thought it was 3D but now I'm questioning it...


----------



## Bunnilla (Nov 1, 2016)

EvviePB said:


> *ive had this on repeat all week kms
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh I know that one! YESS ONE OF MY FAVS and omg same I can't tell if 2D or 3D so amazing


----------



## himeki (Nov 1, 2016)

Yellowboy89 said:


> I always thought it was 3D but now I'm questioning it...


I DONT KNOW I AM VERY CONFUSED ????????? IS IT 2D??? IS IT 3D????


Bunnilla said:


> oh I know that one! YESS ONE OF MY FAVS and omg same I can't tell if 2D or 3D so amazing


YEAH HHH I LOVE IT LMAO JUBYPHONIC DID A COVER TOO AND THAT WAS SUPER GOOD LMAO! they should make the love live pvs like this...if anime animation was like this i would not mind haha


----------



## Bunnilla (Nov 1, 2016)

EvviePB said:


> I DONT KNOW I AM VERY CONFUSED ????????? IS IT 2D??? IS IT 3D????
> 
> YEAH HHH I LOVE IT LMAO JUBYPHONIC DID A COVER TOO AND THAT WAS SUPER GOOD LMAO! they should make the love live pvs like this...if anime animation was like this i would not mind haha



the anime I would watch 12/10


----------



## himeki (Nov 1, 2016)

*


Bunnilla said:



			the anime I would watch 12/10[/QUOTE

its like The Dress lmao
2D OR 3D????
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## Bunnilla (Nov 1, 2016)

EvviePB said:


> *
> 
> 
> Bunnilla said:
> ...


----------



## himeki (Nov 1, 2016)

Bunnilla said:


> EvviePB said:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...


----------



## Bunnilla (Nov 1, 2016)

EvviePB said:


> Bunnilla said:
> 
> 
> > *it is incredibly confusing
> ...


----------



## himeki (Nov 1, 2016)

Bunnilla said:


> EvviePB said:
> 
> 
> > oh makes sense! I heard someone mention it was probably cell shaded. Very well done on their part :3
> ...


----------



## Daisy0717 (Nov 1, 2016)

I love the pizza commercial!!! But the parody is even better!

https://youtu.be/2HJ56bnD7eM

You will not regret watching it.

Hi everyone! This is my first post on the thread. I've loved Vocaloid fanfiction for years and I write fanfiction for it on Deviant Art. I really like Len, Kaito, IA, and See-U, but V-Flower is my favorite. Her voice is aaaaaaaamazing! The first time I heard it, I was blown away. It's so deep and have great ressonance. Who are everyone else's favorites?


----------



## Bunnilla (Nov 1, 2016)

Daisy0717 said:


> I love the pizza commercial!!! But the parody is even better!
> 
> https://youtu.be/2HJ56bnD7eM
> 
> ...



I'm pretty much all Miku XD But I like other vocaloids now and then :3


----------



## Zeiro (Nov 6, 2016)

Gumi is still my favorite. But I've been listening to a lot of UTAUs recently, such as Yamine Renri.


----------



## Bunnilla (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## EgotisticalKarp (Jan 28, 2017)

(oh my god, it's been such a long time since i posted)


----------



## NicoShaytan (Jan 29, 2017)

My favorites tend to be the ones glider made PVs for. So, Makuragi (Railroad Tie, or "Ties"), Revolution, After the Rain, and the Evil series. That was fun... I'm also very fond of the Riddler series, such as "The Riddler who was no good at riddles". Basically...almost anything Kagamine is my jam. Paper Airplane was good too. Plus Recycle/Salvage.

But my ALL TIME FAVORITE is Kokoro/Kiseki as a duet. That story always makes me cry. I don't care what people say, I can feel the emotion in the song. A program may be singing it, but a human being wrote and composed it. I can hear their heart in every good song.

That being said...I miss when dreamwidth roleplay had Vocaloids around. Like at all. I played Len from Makuragi back when the Vocaloids dressing room was active, and it was so fun...


----------



## Tensu (Jan 30, 2017)

I've been meaning to post here for a while and I guess I finally got around to it lol

I'm a big fan of Kagamine Len, Rin, and Kasane Teto. My favorite vocaloid producer would most likely be Wonderful Opportunity. There's a ton of songs I love but I'm gonna list my absolute favorites.

Migata no Chou (my all time fave)
Moon & Cherry Blossom Nostalgia 
Influencer is Dead 
Kokoro 
The Straight-Faced Science Girl
Sincerity Nature: Drastic Measures of Ignorance
Erase or Zero (Len x Teto)


----------



## visibleghost (Jan 31, 2017)

i never listen to it anymore lmao i havent even caught up w any new songs using my faves.. last new ones i listened to were some honeyworks stuff over a year ago lmao
im still sad powapowa-p is dead


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 4, 2017)

duuuuddde I've been SUCH vocaloid trash the past several months.
I got the program and quite a few voicebanks. I just started doing covers this week; so far People Allergy with Unity-Chan and Broadcast Illusion with Oliver.
My favorite artists are GHOST, Maretu, Kairiki Bear, Kurage-p, and VocaCircus. Lately I've been listening to Utsu-P a bit, I really like Terror Storyteller.
Heck, here's my playlist of fave songs
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLIW62VjqNTXkbEYoAKn4FmH1vRw_gDMGm


----------

